# About To Buy...



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

DW and I have finally decided to pull the trigger and go for the '05 25rss. The local dealer has quoted me a price of $19000. With tax, title, license, etc., I'm looking at $20500. What do you guys think? Can I do better on price? The same TT is listed on rvcorner.com through Lakeshore RV for $17000, but then add $1800 for delivery to New Mexico.

Thanks,
dak


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

We felt like we did pretty good . In March paid 17,500. 25rss with all available options and included full hitch set up w/brake. dealer was only a 45 minute drive so we were pretty close.

Ron and Tina


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

Where are you located? How much did shipping/delivery costs factor in?

Thanks,
dak


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

If you live 1500 miles from Goshen, the fuel alone is going to cost about $300, if you assume 13mpg and $2.70 diesel. At an average 60 mph, the trip would take about 25 hours. Assuming the driver is paid say $15/hour and it takes 2 days (which is pushing things), then add another $720. Then add in 2 hotel stays at $80 each (one on the way down and one at destination), so add another $160. Then the TV has to get back to Goshen; add one more motel stay, another 48 hours of pay, and maybe $200 in diesel. Total works out to about $1980 and you haven't even consider wear and tear on the TV. I think transportation to place-of-sell has to be a pretty big slice of the pie.


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

We're in St. Louis and bought from Freedon RV in O'Fallon, MO. I don't have the actual invoice available, but on our buyers order it just states the sale price and then a $99 documentation and delivery fee (?), for the total of 17,560. They also filled the lp tanks, put in a water and sewer hose and elect. adaptor.

hope this info is helpful!

Ron and Tina


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

We saved thousands buying used and are very happy with our purchase. Here are a few links to used ones. I am not sure if these are in your area.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=WDVW

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=WDVW

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...sspagename=WDVW


----------



## dkdandlad (Apr 6, 2005)

Where at in New Mexico, I had purchased my pop up there in Albuquerque,NM. I just bought a TT from lake shore 3 wks ago. Im having problems with my Fridge but they are helping me take care of it. A hassel but as of right now I did save alot. If your dealing with Hunter he's seems to be honest and company seems to be pretty good. David

purchased a 05' 28BHS
PS. I paid for them to ship from there to here in Kansas City.


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

dkdandlad said:


> Where at in New Mexico, I had purchased my pop up there in Albuquerque,NM. I just bought a TT from lake shore 3 wks ago. Im having problems with my Fridge but they are helping me take care of it. A hassel but as of right now I did save alot. If your dealing with Hunter he's seems to be honest and company seems to be pretty good. David
> 
> purchased a 05' 28BHS
> PS. I paid for them to ship from there to here in Kansas City.
> [snapback]31980[/snapback]​


It'll be from American RV in ABQ. They've been among the better local dealers as far as low pressure sales tactics.

I got the dealer to come down on price a good bit. TT, hitch, all dealer fees, tax, title, license, etc., are all at an acceptable price now. We're already pre-approved through the bank for financing, so as long as there are no last minute surprises, the 25RSS will be sitting in my driveway Friday afternoon.

dak


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We will need pictures, of course! But you knew that, right?


----------



## dak (Jan 17, 2005)

vdub said:


> We will need pictures, of course! But you knew that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I am aware of that. Fortunately, I have several (DW would say "many") cameras.

doug


----------

